# Sr20det



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Who has been the brave one to put a BB det into an altima? It would be a pretty sweet ride if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Who has been the brave one to put a BB det into an altima? It would be a pretty sweet ride if you ask me. *












me


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Yea, but yours came with the sr20det so u don't count.  I would like to see one in America but I heard that it is too difficult to do, but I don't belive in too difficult.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I dont thinkit is..juts that people are too afraid or gots no money to do it..Why can people put a sr20det in an old datsun 200which is a completely different car..


----------

